# Sam's New Look



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I took the plunge and trimmed Sam's bangs. I can't get the pictures to upload in the right order, so here are the after, after then before.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's so nice to be able to see his eyes. Nicely done.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear Debbie, you scared me. I was sure I was going to see Sam in a puppy cut. He looks great as always. Can you do that in Canada if you show him?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie- now that he is officially a stud, he can see all the bitches!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sam looks great and I am so glad you didn't give him the puppy cut. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You did a really good job! Not too much not too little. I think it's perfect and looks very natural.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Love it! I wish I could make my two look like that....they end up with the "shelf" over their eyes!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

perfect!!
are you just loving being able to see those beautiful eyes???


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sam is beautiful, Debbie! You did a perfect job!

I also thought..."I wonder if she cut him down"?? when I saw this thread!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Beautiful either way!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, he looks great! What beautiful eyes!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you, I do love to see his eyes and Delilah was ripping out his pony tail, the Canadian standard does say that the hair over the eyes can be trimmed, but it is preferable to leave it natural. Now that Sam has finished his championship, it's Delilah's turn in the ring. 

I may trim some of his legs, but I'm no sure yet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a stunning dog. You did a great job Debbie. I have a feeling if I cut Posh's bangs she would look like some sort of character from "Our Gang."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie,

He looks incredible, but then again he always does. Did you trim it yourself? If so I need a lesson. I can't even tell where it starts and ends.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

You did a wonderful job. He looks great!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You did a great job! Sam is so handsome.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Debbie...it's just PERFECT!!!:whoo: Sam's eye's are sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wooohooo!

It looks excellent!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You did a superb job Debbie - it looks so natural. I too was afraid that since he'd finished his championship that you'd gone to a puppy cut. I hear you on trimmin up those feet/legs. Boy do they attract stuff and it hides like crazy. For the first time, MeMe has a mat on her foot and I feel so sorry for her because she's super sensitive and cries every time I touch it. Slowly but surely it's coming out.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Sam looks wonderful. You did a super job and I love seeing his eyes. That is what I want...a long coat with a neat face. He is beautiful with perfect color. Dang, it just hit me -- I want him or one just like him


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job.He is adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie what an awesome bang cut. I love it!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you, it is my variation of Sierra's Bangs. I will probably never cut his body length, but I love to see his eyes.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*gorgeous dog*

Oh how I wish I had only cut the bangs...in cutting around the eyes, they seem to get icky every day. It will take months to grow out.

What a looker that dog is!

Linda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Great job Debbie!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam looks great! I wish I had you cut Quincy's! ound:

I'm glad you didn't cut anything else on Sam------I was afraid you might have with the title of the thread!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww, look at my boy, Sam!! I am so in love with your Samson, Debbie, as you well know, but those eyes of his have me melting. I am totally infatuated with him! You did a great job. I approve. :biggrin1: ound:

MAJOR CONGRATS on the championship being finished! :whoo: Great job guys!!!


----------

